# Kommentarzeile



## chipchap (18 März 2014)

Hallo.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo in dem CODESYS Programm die Kommentarzeile in PLC_PRG ist. Ich soll da meine Daten reinschreiben. BIn ich blind ??


----------



## KingHelmer (19 März 2014)

Also in ST ist die syntax immernoch (* Kommentar *)
In Fup kannste in das Netzwerk klicken (oben links) und schreiben.

In KOP und derm rest wahrscheinlich auch.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## J Schohaus (19 März 2014)

Rechte Maustaste auf das Netzwerk -> Kommentar


----------



## chipchap (19 März 2014)

Da kann ich aber nichts eintragen, bzw. es passiert nichts


----------



## KingHelmer (19 März 2014)

Bist du zufällig eingeloggt? Dann geht natürlich nichts.
hmm, schick doch mal nen screenshot.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## J Schohaus (19 März 2014)

Nach Rechte Maustaste auf das Netzwerk -> Kommentar
Sollte oben links im Netzwerk Command stehen dort kann dein Kommentar geschrieben werden.
(bei KOP oder FUP )

Welche Codesys Version benutzt Du
In Welche Darstellung ist dein Baustein KOP FUP AWL ST ...


----------



## chipchap (19 März 2014)

Hier der Screenshot. Bin nicht eingeloggt. Codesys Version V3,5 SP3 Patch 6


----------



## SRossmann (19 März 2014)

Bei Codesys V3 einfach in die oberste Zeile von einem Netzwerk klicken.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 März 2014)

AHA, codesys 3.5 
Da steig ich dann aus 

Grüße und viel Glück noch, 
Flo


----------



## J Schohaus (19 März 2014)

Ok V3.
Bei Version 3.5 kann die Kommentarzeile unter Optionen Abgeschaltet werden. 

Schau mal im Menue unter Tools -> Optionen -> FUP,Kop und AWL -> Allgemeines -> Netzwerkkommentar Anzeigen


----------



## chipchap (21 März 2014)

Ich kann immernoch keine Kommentarzeile finden. Nur PLC_PRG und darunter den FUP.


----------



## dingo (23 März 2014)

Hallo chipchap,
sind unter Tools/Optionen/FUP, KOP und AWL im Register Allgemeines die Darstellung von Kommentaren aktiviert?
So wie es J Schohaus bereits erklärt hat?



Darstellung mit Kommentar:


MfG Dingo


----------



## chipchap (23 März 2014)

Ne, das Bild habe ich nocht nicht gesehen.  Werd mal schaun.

Danke


----------

